# Aim Low announces upcoming bowfishing tv show!



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> For Immeadiate Release:
> 
> Aim Low Productions is happy to announce our upcoming bowfishing television show. _The Aim Low Bowfishing Journals _will be the first ever bowfishing only tv show, and will air on the Sportsman Channel beginning the first week of July, Fri - 8:30 pm, Wed - 1:30 pm, and Sun 4:30 am (Eastern).
> 
> ...


Awesome, I hope I get the sportsman channel!! If I do, I will set my DVR to record it! Congrats!

Ben

Ben


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks pretty sweet! Ill have to check that out!


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats Robin, can't wait to see the show!


----------



## Carpn (Oct 8, 2004)

This show is going to be the best bowfishing show on TV.Its great Aim Low is bringin bowfishing to the outdoors public and with Aim Lows past history they are gonna create alot of buzz now that they've jumped to TV..Great Job Robin, Keith and Larry.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Carpn said:


> This show is going to be the best bowfishing show on TV.


Well, considering everything, it probably will be the best on tv. :wink:

Even if there were others (and there will be eventually), I think we would be at the top.:darkbeer:


----------



## wildboar (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats on the show guys! Good luck this first season and keep your chins up when the honeymoon of the first few seasons is over!

Are you guys still going to be doing a viewer segment like you had talked about in the past?

Jim Roe
Sportsman's Lodge


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

wildboar said:


> Congrats on the show guys! Good luck this first season and keep your chins up when the honeymoon of the first few seasons is over!
> 
> Are you guys still going to be doing a viewer segment like you had talked about in the past?
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch! We are doing the viewer's segment. Details of how to send in clips are on our homepage at www.aimlowproductions.com. We have lots of feedback on folks saying they are sending it in...but not many are actually following thru so far. We have enough for half a season anyway.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Wish you the best! Say hello to Keith for me.

Les
ps remind him to send me a gar.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

I would watch it; however, the music reminds me of cheesy 80's porn and films.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

x-shocker said:


> I would watch it; however, the music reminds me of cheesy 80's porn and films.


I wouldn't know...considering I don't watch cheesy 80's porn. I can most definitely tell you that you shouldn't watch it.:wink:

That being said, I also don't mind telling you that I think that music rocks. I specifically sought out permission from that band, Paradigm, simply because I like it. I have their cd in my truck changer at all times. I don't know how hard edge modern rock equates to 80's porn, but that is ok, cause I like it!:darkbeer:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

hey way to go guys, well are you still taking video clips?

and as ive always said to you guys if you want to take me up on coming to new york let me know.. id be willing to bet a few 20 + pound common carp


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

robin another good tune is TOOl "vicarious"


----------



## djscott (Mar 14, 2004)

*here I go*

Thanks alot,after months of putting off her request for the "dish" I suppose I could give in.:wink:
Looking forward to it, thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

tcooll77 said:


> robin another good tune is TOOl "vicarious"


Except that Tool isn't gonna let us use their music. And...yes, we are still taking home clips for the viewer's segment. Thanks for the invite as well...we'll keep that in our pocket when/if we make it out your way.

Robin


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just found out that a 4th time slot was added. It will also show Mondays, at 8:00 a.m. Eastern.


----------



## Carpn (Oct 8, 2004)

Good to hear Robin...Can't wait to hear everyones feedback when the first episode airs. Its definetly gonna add alot of interest to a already fast growing sport.


----------



## Keith @ Aim Low (Aug 26, 2004)

Just wondering who all gets the show and if anyone has had a chance to see. I am anxious for feedback.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

No Sportsman channel where I'm at (durn it).. I'm trying to find out if it's on another "package" for Comcast in the Illiana market.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I don' think Comcast in your area carries it. You can put in a request by visiting http://www.thesportsmanchannel.com/getthechannel/overview/index.php.

We have been getting some great feedback on the show so far!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Glad to see things are going well for you guys and keep up the good work...GSLAM95


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

*great show*

looks great guys. If you come up to wis. pm maybe we could hook up know few good places to pound some good crap. can't wait to see the show don't get that channel i have to have someone tape it for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

